# Record keeping for treatment-free genetics



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.statpac.com/

Statpac is the kind of software that will help. Polls and surveys can be eye openers with a good research design.

You just need to start asking the right questions.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

We used surveymonkey.com for our SARE data
They gave us the non profit rate even though we are not registered
You can download easily into excel


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

heaflaw said:


> From the post Small Cell Beekeeping, there is a lot of interest in developing a system of record keeping for small beekeepers to help prove or disprove whether bees can be kept for any length of time without treatments. This post is to discuss and come to a conclusion for the best way to keep records.


We use field notes that we transcribe into electronic text files that can be searched. For testing, simple spreadsheet-style yard sheets that can be entered into an electronic spread-sheet has worked pretty well and is really simple.

The single most important record keeping for selecting hardy bees is a marked queen and a code for the hive she heads. 
We use a code where we have the year, the breeder, the graft number and the yard mated in.

"09Y07H"

2009, breeder Y, 7th graft, mated in "Home" yard.

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

adamf said:


> We use field notes that we transcribe into electronic text files that can be searched. For testing, simple spreadsheet-style yard sheets that can be entered into an electronic spread-sheet has worked pretty well and is really simple.
> 
> The single most important record keeping for selecting hardy bees is a marked queen and a code for the hive she heads.
> We use a code where we have the year, the breeder, the graft number and the yard mated in.
> ...


Adam, Could you post a sample of your spread sheet?


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Check this software site out. It is free and works well



http://apimo.dk/

Let me know what you think?

Brooklyn


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

heaflaw said:


> Adam, Could you post a sample of your spread sheet?


Hi heaflaw,

Url to a handy excel sheet that one can use and modify to time and plan
queens:

http://apimo.dk/programs/queentime.xls 

Beekeeping software is here too:

Free:
http://apimo.dk/index.htm

Commercial:
http://www.chrixon.com/BeeFiles/default.htm
http://bkeeping.net/

Hive/Queen Records:

http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/bibbacard.html
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/chriscard.html

There are also really simple hard-copy templates in Laidlaw's Queen Rearing
book that could easily be made into excel spreadsheets.


Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------

